
Culture and Ideology Are Not Your Friends (Terence McKenna, 1999) - musha68k
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i0gsHFatPp0
======
musha68k
"Cultures are virtual realities based on language; boundary defining engines."

It's a profound insight which reminds me of the state our not yet over-trained
brains must have during childhood "Why is that so mother/father?".

